# Learn from Utah



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_As the dust settles and the playoffs continue down the road, and the Mavs' broken down Mercedes sits stalled on the side of the highway: _

What has Utah done to take a 3-1 series lead that the big bad boys from Dallas could not? Let's see:

Utah's determination to drive instead of settling for jumpers.

Utah outrebounds the Warriors 54-36, 60-32, 44-32, and 52-36.

Utah contests shots inside. 

And this, the most stinging accusation from Charlie Rosen (of course):



> The bottom line, though, is that *bullies can only intimidate and beat cowards, i.e., the Dallas Mavericks.* And there's nothing cowardly about any team coached by Jerry Sloan.


Is there anything else you guys see?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

compare their determination on defence, especially 3 pt shooting. its like night and day. the warriors are getting nothing wide open the way they were in the series against us. Utah wants it, we didnt. end of story


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Makes you want to see more of that "small ball" from Dallas, eh?

I should start a campaign to permanents make Dirk the starting #5 for Dallas. This way we won't get our hope up every season.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol oh man i hope youre just being sarcastic, nellie is about to be put out like he shouldve been against us.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> lol oh man i hope youre just being sarcastic, nellie is about to be put out like he shouldve been against us.


You mean you DON'T enjoy seeing Dirk at the #5?

I love how he hides behind defenders on offense and then try to swipe at the ball instead of blocking shots on defense.

Well, this offense is actually meticulously designed for Dallas centers (Damp, Diop, and Dirk). The instructions for offense include:

wait.... wait.... wait... ok! tap that ball out.... repeat.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Biggest thing that helps Utah is they have someone like Boozer in the Middle, who actually has the balls to play inside and get hammered at times too.

This, in addition, to discipline too.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> Biggest thing that helps Utah is they have someone like Boozer in the Middle, who actually has the balls to play inside and get hammered at times too.
> 
> This, in addition, to discipline too.


Booze is a #4, like Dirk. I'd take Dirk over Booze.

Well.... I'll take a Dirk that actually WANTS THE BALL WHEN IT MATTERS.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Booze is a #4, like Dirk. I'd take Dirk over Booze.
> 
> Well.... I'll take a Dirk that actually WANTS THE BALL WHEN IT MATTERS.


Booze goes and gets the ball (rebounds) on the offensive end, which greatly increases their effenciency. Dirk's game isn't that far into the post, so it's hard to compare their games.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dirk CAN get the offensive rebound if he chooses to be aggressive (he HAS shown that in the past). He's a 7 footer for crying out loud. For some reason, his rebound numbers continuously dropped through the season. Why? :whoknows:

The Dirk we had through the first 2/3 of the season was WAY better than Booze.... at least that's what I am sticking to! :biggrin: <- (some may call it denial)


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

^^Remember my post about how Dirk got tired as the season went on. Maybe thats why...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I love Dirk, but man was it sad. He needs to get that killer instinct, and get on the paint. If he get's that back, and keeps putting the rock in the hole. There will be a rivalry with his buddy Steve for MVP awards.


----------

